
Facebook Folds In Face Of Massive Litigation, Bans Project Playlist - echair
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/23/facbook-folds-in-face-of-massive-litigation-to-disable-playlist/
======
foulmouthboy
Facebook is shutting down because of a lawsuit!? Oh wait. It's just a linkbait
headline from TechCrunch.

